# Kennt sich wer mit Saia aus?



## mariob (19 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich hätte da ein zwei Fragen. Im Zuge eines Angebotsverfahrens ist unserer Firma von einem Bieter eine Saia Steuerung angeboten worden. Die CPU ist angeblich eine PCD3 M5440, gesprochen habe ich nur mit dem Verkäufer, der Gebietsleiter konnte gar nichts sagen. Es gibt da einige Unklarheiten, ich habe auch Schaltschränke gebaut, was hier angeboten wurde ist in meinen Augen Gefrickel (ist schon optisch sehr unelegant).
Konkret, die Netzanbindung für die Fernwartung erfolgt im Angebot per Modem auf die Programmierschnittstelle, jetzt übernimmt das ein Modul (nicht Saia) auf Ethernet.
Die Frage ist, gibt es für die Saia (wenn es diese überhaupt werden sollte) sowas als Modul, alternativ eine andere CPU die das kann?
Dann habe ich gelesen, das Saia wohl auch Step 7 versteht, können das alle CPUs, speziell auch diese oben angegebene, wenn ja wie kompliziert ist die Anpassung der Software an S7 / Vipa? Was sprechen die Saias als Muttersprache?
Wielange ist dieser CPU Typ schon am Markt und wie sieht das ganze perspektivisch für diese als Ersatzteil aus (eventuell ein modernerer Austauschtyp, Softwarekompatibilität?)?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## dalbi (19 Dezember 2011)

Hi Mario,

Saia gibt es seit ca. 1993, programmiert wird das mit PG5 die Programmiersprache schimpft sich FUPLA (ist so ähnlich wie CFC).
IL (AWL) u. GRAPHTEC (S7 Graph) sind auch möglich. Um mit Step7 programmieren zu können braucht man spezielle Steuerungen.

PCD3 http://saia-system.com/2010/de/index.html?pageNumber=120
PG5 http://www.saia-system.com/de/index.html?pageNumber=166

unter http://www.sbc-support.ch/ gibt es mehr Info zu den ganzen Sachen die mit Step7 programmierbaren Steuerungen findest Du
unter OEM Products.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## mariob (20 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
und danke Dalbi für die Antwort, was ich bis jetzt über diese Steuerung herausbekommen habe, die sprechen ja scheinbar sogar (eventuell auch teilweise) C, eigentlich ein schönes Ding. Nur leider ist Vipa oder Siemens gefordert, es liegt also nahe den vorliegenden Code zu portieren, und da hätte man gute Chancen wenn Step 7. 
Meine Frage ist aber auch die, ist die 5440 auch über die Ethernetschnittstelle programmierbar oder ist das "nur" der Webserver dran? Verbaut ist offensichtlich die ohne Ethernet, ist die mit soviel teurer? Ich will mich hier mal nicht ausbreiten, aber dieses Angebot ist auch an anderen Stellen nicht so sehr vertrauenerweckend. Ich habe so den Eindruck, die Jungs haben seit Jahren dieses eingefahrene Gleis, das wird nicht verlassen und der Kunde hat Pech gehabt..... Das geht nicht gegen die Saia, wenn wir hier alles Saia hätten hätte Si.. den Zonk.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## mariob (20 Dezember 2011)

So,
hier will keiner also nochmal ich, ich habe heute mal mit dem Saia Support telefoniert, war ein aufschlußreiches Gespräch. Netter, kompetenter Kontakt, danke nochmal auf diesem Wege an die deutsche Niederlassung. Also, die 5440 ist tatsächlich ohne Ethernet, es gibt keine mit, wenn dann heißt die anders (5540 dächte ich jetzt?).
Wenn es die mit Ethernet wird, ist eine Programmierung über dieselbe möglich, die Zusatzbüchse wäre überflüssig. Die ca. 20 Prozent mehr Preis laufen sich ja durch die Zusatzbüchse entgegen, außerdem geht dann sowieso mehr.
Step 7 geht nicht mit allen CPUs, C war völlig unbekannt.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## mariob (22 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ist die Büchse sowenig verbreitet? Gibt es überhaupt jemanden hier, der damit was macht?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## MK1973 (22 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Mario,

Wir nutzen seit vielen Jahren Regeltechnik der Firma Saia-Burgess, jedoch nur in HLK-Anlagen.
Ich denke dort sind sie sehrgut aufgestellt.

Die PCD3 Reihe ist sehr robust, ich verwende sie gern.
Als Preisliche Alternative kann ich die PCD3.M5340 empfehlen, wenn Profibus mit 1,5 MBit/s nicht benötigt wird.
(etwa gleicher Preis wie 5440 aber mit Ethernet und 4 anderen Schnittstellen)
Prinzipiell können alle vorhandenen Schnittstellen alle machbaren Protokolle, auch zum Teil gleichzeitig.
Man kann im PG5 (Programmierwerkzeug) auch mit C Programmieren, habe ich aber nie gebraucht.
Der Support ist wirklich gut, aber die Entwickler in der Schweiz sind sehr schnell und einfaltsreich beim Entwickeln und es dauert dann bis der Support gleichzieht. (C)
Hast du noch spezielle Fragen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Michael


----------



## mariob (22 Dezember 2011)

Danke MK1973,
was Du da schreibst stellt die Auskunft bei Saia teilweise auf den Kopf. Hmmmmm, also von C wußte der Kollege garnix, angeblich könnte das keine. So und nach meiner dunklen Erinnerung an die Aussage zu den Typenspektrum (bitte jetzt nicht festnageln) gibt es wohl die 5340, 5440 und die 5540. Die 5340 als kleinste mit nahezu keinen Schnittstellen, die bessere 5440, die wohl sogar etwas billiger sein soll und die 5540, die dann auch Ethernet hat.
Im Internet gab es auch irgendwo eine 5440 mit Ethernet um die Verwirrung komplett zu machen. Ich bin aber bezüglich des Angebotes schon einen Schritt weiter, da der Maschinenhändler von ca. 10 Typen seiner Maschinen lediglich 2 Typen mit Saia hat. Alle anderen Neumaschinen und Retrofitkits sind S7.
Nach Aussage der Verkäufer für die Retrofitkits an unseren Maschinen ist aber die S7 sehr störanfällig, zu teuer und außerdem wäre das eine völlige Neuentwicklung.
Mit anderen Worten, die Neu und Bestandskunden kriegen zum größten Teil eine unzuverlässige und zu teure Steuerung und wir sind die wenigen, die nicht beschissen werden.
Typen gibts.....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## MK1973 (23 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Mario,

man sollte mit C alle Controller von Saia programmieren können, da die Programmiersoftware bei einem „Build“ alle Programmteile in den passenden Maschinencode für die jeweilige Steuerung übersetzt.
(egal ob C, IL, Graftec oder Fupla …)
Ich kenne diese Möglichkeit aber nur durch Flyer und kann zur Funktion nicht viel sagen.

Im Anhang findest du die Unterschiede der PCD3 Steuerungen um die Sache etwas zu sortieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Michael 

Anhang anzeigen PCD3 CPUs.PDF

Anhang anzeigen Anschlüsse der PCD3.Mxxx0.PDF

Anhang anzeigen Ein Ausgangsmodule.PDF


----------



## mariob (23 Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Anhänge,
sowas hatte ich eigentlich gesucht. Die Dinger sind doch auch ganz schön fix, im HLK Bereich fast fehl am Platz. Naja, jetzt weiß ich wie die Forderung aussehen sollten, falls es doch Saia werden sollte, die 5340 geht wahrscheinlich auch aber wir werden dann eher die 5540 fordern.
Wie schon gesagt soviel teurer ist die dann auch nicht.

Gruß
Mario


----------

